# PIPWERX TRIMS - GROUP BUY - FINISHED



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

*
TARGET NOW REACHED, LIST SUBMITTED TO PIPEWERX - PLACE YOUR ORDER NOW (I'VE DONE MINE!)*

LIST OF NAMES SUBMITTED

Hi guys,

I have now submitted the final list to Ian at Pipewerx. You now have two options for payment:

1. Call them on 01704 897778 and place your order over the phone. Make sure you mention you are part of the "******** Group Buy"

2. Pay with Paypal. Just go to your Paypal account and select "Send Money" enter your details in the message box and you're all set. The Paypal account is [email protected]

PLEASE NOTE: If you are outside of the UK I recommend that you contact them to get a total price including shipping before making your order.

ALSO - Please post here once you have placed your order so we know if anyone pulls out and we have to get more people to join in.

Cheers, Derek

PS - I have just placed my own order via Paypal

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ORDER / PAYMENT STATUS*

1. Me! - ORDER PLACED/PAID - PIPES RECEIVED!
2. dodgydave - ORDER PLACED/PAID
3. mtcmedia - 
4. dgc4rter - ORDER PLACED/PAID
5. SimbaTT - ORDER PLACED/PAID
6. Boycey - 
7. mikegtr - 
8. Merl - ORDER PLACED/PAID
9. Cobra03 - ORDER PLACED/PAID
10. Llewell77 - ORDER PLACED/PAID
11. leejgilb - ORDER PLACED/PAID
12. MacDaNife - 
13. Sirus - ORDER PLACED/PAID
14. Amit Anand - ORDER PLACED/PAID
15. ricster - ORDER PLACED/PAID
16. fodaskakavas - 
17. TTFN - ORDER PLACED/PAID
18. snat - ORDER PLACED/PAID
19. Mr C - ORDER PLACED/PAID
20. blane - ORDER PLACED/PAID
21. FF02 - ORDER PLACED/PAID
22. Zideredup - ORDER PLACED/PAID
23. CSJ - ORDER PLACED/PAID

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*

*Target*
20 people

*Price*
Â£65.00 including shipping anywhere to the UK. For international shipping see below.

*Payment*
Either pay buy paypal (to [email protected]) or call and pay for your order over the phone on 01704 897778 (001704 897778 if you are calling from outside the UK)

*International Shipping*
Pipewerx pretty much ship anywhere but you will need to pay an additional amount when you come to order. To enquire about shipping costs outside the UK call them on 00441704 897778. There is no extra cost for shipping within the UK.

*How to Fit*
The trims just slide on to the existing exhaust pipes and screw into place using a couple of locking nuts that come supplied. No DIY required and it only takes 5 minutes. Only tool you need is a screw driver.

*What if someone pulls out?*
Once I forward the complete list, Ian @ Pipewerx will wait until everyone has called him with their details before processing the orders. Once we have 20 i will be contacting everyone individually to make sure that they are still OK to go ahead before submitting the final list. At that stage if anyone pulls out we will need to wait till we get back up to 20.

*Other enquiries*
If you have any other questions that I can't answer here please feel free to contact Ian at Pipewerx on [email protected] or 01704 897778

I'll keep the title of this thread updated with the current number of people we have interested as well.

Cheers,

Derek


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well im pleased your enthusiastic [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

cobra03 said:


> Well im pleased your enthusiastic [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I just occurred to me that some new folk looking at the other thread may not know who or what Pipewerx actually was so I thought a new thread explaining the whole thing might encourage more people to join in.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

I for one am thankful for your "leg work" Evild!


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

as am I


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

as am I


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

cobra03 said:


> as am I


Thanks guys.

Another one on the list!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

AND Another. Takes us up to 15.

I'm still waiting on some PM's from a lot of people though that had expressed an interest a while back when Sylvian was running this.

I'll PM them to see if they are still interested.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Will they fit over my Milltek>? :twisted:

If so, I'm in. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Nice work Evild. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Will they fit over my Milltek>? :twisted:
> 
> If so, I'm in. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Nice work Evild. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Could sellotape them on...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Will they fit over my Milltek>? :twisted:
> ...


Hey D, if you knew my skills with a drill or hammer, I would seriously consider doing that.


----------



## fodaskakavas (Mar 19, 2007)

count me


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

Id seriously recommend these. Easy to fit and they do look excellent, well worth the money at the discounted price!


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

good work mate.......thanks for your efforts


----------



## ricster (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds great, I have PM'd you


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ricster said:


> Sounds great, I have PM'd you


added!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

fodaskakavas said:


> count me


PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR DETAILS.


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

More added to the list.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Another one added!


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nearly there guys cmon place those orders.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

One more added to the list. Still no PM from Fodaskavas though...

PS - For anyone who is awaiting delivery of their car. I abstained from the last group buy as I really didnt think these trims would make that much of a difference. However now I have my car I can understand why there was such an interest in these last time. They will def. make a big difference.

So if you haven't got your car yet. Join in! Or you'll be kicking yourself later!


----------



## Mr C (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent - You got my PM despite error messages.... and I was about to throw my mouse across the room 

So nearly there.....


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr C said:


> Excellent - You got my PM despite error messages.... and I was about to throw my mouse across the room
> 
> So nearly there.....


Yeah the forum can be a bit funny sometimes. I got error messages trying to send you a reply!


----------



## fodaskakavas (Mar 19, 2007)

Evild Derboy

Iam trying to send you a pm but i can't.

There is an error (Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond. )

So my full name is Xenofodas Kakavakis and i am from greece.

Thanks Evild Derboy


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

I have tried to PM as well - but get the same message 

Could you add me to the group buy

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

blane said:


> I have tried to PM as well - but get the same message
> 
> Could you add me to the group buy
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!
My in box has 19 new messages! 11 from Fodaskakavas and 8 from blane!!!

Added you both!

Cheers,

Derek


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

*I will now wait until Monday morning before submitting the list to Ian at Pipewerx. I will post here to let everyone know that I have submitted the list and then it's up to everyone to contact Pipewerx to place their order.

Originally I had planned to PM everyone once we reached twenty to confirm that they were still willing to place and order, however I don't think that is necessary as I have received a PM from everyone within the last couple of days.*

*BUT IF YOU HAVE CHANGED YOUR MIND PLEASE LET ME KNOW BEFORE MONDAY*


----------



## TTS200 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested ... How to do for shipping for Belgium?

Thank you ...


----------



## ff02 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Evild,

I've PM'd you too but get the same error message.

Just incase you dont receive it, can you add me too?

My name is Francesco Falcone.

Call sign is FF02

Thanks man


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Just tried to PM but not sure if it worked. Count me in anyway!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

"Just tried to PM but not sure if it worked. Count me in anyway!"

Hi.

Got your PM. But I need you to PM me with your real name.

Cheers,

Derek


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTS200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested ... How to do for shipping for Belgium?
> 
> Thank you ...


Hi TTS200,

Please see the first post in this thread. that will answer all your questions. basically you will need to call Pipewerx to find out about shipping to Belgium. Number is at the top of this thread.

Cheers,

Derek.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BY THE WAY...

if you get an error message when trying to PM me. Don't worry. Its just the forum acting up. It happens some times. The PM's are still getting through to me so don't worry


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP!

Still waiting on PM's from Zideredup to give me his real name and confirmation from TTS200 that he wants in.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Got Zideredup's PM and added him to the list.


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

has anyone got some pictures i can see from diffrent angles?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Amit Anand said:


> has anyone got some pictures i can see from diffrent angles?


Here's some pictures that I dug up from previous posts. kindly posted by other forum members who took part in the previous group buy organised by FinFerNan


































AND HERE'S SOME "BEFORE" PICS:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

*LIST OF NAMES SUBMITTED*

Hi guys,

I have now submitted the final list to Ian at Pipewerx. You now have two options for payment:

1. Call them on 01704 897778 and place your order over the phone. Make sure you mention you are part of the "******** Group Buy"

2. Pay with Paypal. Just go to your Paypal account and select "Send Money" enter your details in the message box and you're all set. The Paypal account is [email protected]

PLEASE NOTE: If you are outside of the UK I recommend that you contact them to get a total price including shipping before making your order.

ALSO - Please post here once you have placed your order so we know if anyone pulls out and we have to get more people to join in.

Cheers, Derek

PS - I have just placed my own order via Paypal


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Dear Derek,

Your payment for Â£65.00 GBP to [email protected] has been sent.

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

Payment Details

Amount: Â£65.00 GBP

Transaction ID: 9L867160A2*******

Subject: TT FORUM - EXHAUST TIPS GROUP BUY

Message:
Hi Ian, Payment for TT Exhaust tips as per TT FORUM Group Buy. Look forward to receiving them. 
View the details of this transaction online

Thank you for using PayPal!
The PayPal Team

Your monthly account statement is available anytime; just log in to your account at https://www.paypal.com/uk/*****. To correct any errors, please contact us through our Help Centre at https://www.paypal.com/uk/****.


----------



## ricster (Apr 10, 2008)

Derek,
Just paid using PAYPAL, thanks again.

Business: Pipe Werx 
Email: [email protected]
Amount: Â£71.50 GBP
Date: 21 Apr. 2008
Time: 12:19:10 AEST
Status: Completed
Subject: Pipe Werx
Note: Hi Ian, Payment for TT Exhaust tips as per TT FORUM Group Buy. I have added the additional 6.50 for the shipping to Australia as per our previous email correspondance. Thanks


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ricster said:


> Derek,
> Just paid using PAYPAL, thanks again.
> 
> Business: Pipe Werx
> ...


Nice one


----------



## TTFN (May 22, 2005)

Hi Derek,
Just placed my order with Pipewerx.
Thanks for all your effort.
D.C.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

ORDER PLACED
ORDER PAID FOR
Lee


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> ORDER PLACED
> ORDER PAID FOR
> Lee


All going well you should get your pipes a couple of days before you collect your car I reckon.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## snat (Apr 18, 2008)

Order placed

Thanks derek for the organisation.

Car arriving April 28th so perfect timing...


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Can anyone still order a set of these at the discounted price or is the group buy over now?

How noticeable are the screws when looking at the car from behind?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> Can anyone still order a set of these at the discounted price or is the group buy over now?
> 
> How noticeable are the screws when looking at the car from behind?


It's up to Pipewerx now. If you give Ian a call and explain that you weren't on the original list but you want to take part in the group buy he may do the discounted price for you.

As for your other question I don't think you see them at all. Unless you were to lie down on the pavement!


----------



## Mr C (Apr 6, 2008)

Completed payment via Paypal.

Cheers Derek. You have done a great job co-ordinating.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

paid.....


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

UNBELIEVABLY I HAVE JUST RECEIVED MY PIPES THIS MORNING!!!!!


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW, i thought that we had to wait till everyone had paid before he would send them??


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> UNBELIEVABLY I HAVE JUST RECEIVED MY PIPES THIS MORNING!!!!!


No way! That is service!


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

Just paid by PayPal.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

cobra03 said:


> WOW, i thought that we had to wait till everyone had paid before he would send them??


So did I!!!!


----------



## ff02 (Jan 8, 2007)

Paid!!


----------



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Paid for on Monday 

Awaiting pipes


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

A WORD TO THE WISE!

...Don't screw them on too tight!


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Evild Derboy said:


> A WORD TO THE WISE!
> 
> ...Don't screw them on too tight!


And your not going to tell us why??


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

payed for!!!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

cobra03 said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > A WORD TO THE WISE!
> ...


...because you run the risk of bursting the weld between the nut and the trim itself.

I put my on earlier. Look fantastic.

got an email from Ian at Pipewerx saying that he had a couple of pairs in stock so he shipped them straight out. The rest will be within 7 days.


----------



## dodgydave (Jan 31, 2008)

All paid

Thanks very much for your work


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

Evild Derboy get some pics up then!! i gotta wait a week for mine


----------



## CSJ (Feb 9, 2008)

paid - thanks


----------



## 2.0TTS-TRONIC (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello, am I too late to make an order? :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Impressive how after 2 group buys over 50 people have since bought them from Pipewerx.

Generated over Â£3K for good old Ian! 
Bet he is well chuffed!

Nice one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Impressive how after 2 group buys over 50 people have since bought them from Pipewerx.
> 
> Generated over Â£3K for good old Ian!
> Bet he is well chuffed!
> ...


Done a good job Steve, nice to see it.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

2.0TTS-TRONIC said:


> Hello, am I too late to make an order? :?


Only by a week or so..... really if you go back through the thread and find the contact details for Ian @ Piperwerx, I'm sure if you mentioned the TT FOrum he may be able to sort a good deal for you.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Pipes ordered on Monday, cheers Derek.

Now....anything else we can buy and get some discount??

(We tight Scots love a bargain!!)


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Paid.

Thanks for sorting this out.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry guys haven't a chance to do pictures yet. I'll post some soon though.


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Amit Anand said:


> Evild Derboy get some pics up then!! i gotta wait a week for mine












:lol: :lol: I'll get some pics of them, actually on the car, posted soon. I promise!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> Amit Anand said:
> 
> 
> > Evild Derboy get some pics up then!! i gotta wait a week for mine
> ...


Ooooooo!! Preeettttyyyyy!!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

get some picks up!!! :twisted:


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

[smiley=smash.gif] BUMP


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julz (Apr 23, 2008)

hi,

I would like to order this - can I still order? :?

If I can't does anyone know best place to order this in UK.

Thanks.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

julz said:


> hi,
> 
> I would like to order this - can I still order? :?
> 
> ...


Contact Pipewerx on the number on the opening post and explain the situation. They might still do them for the cheaper price.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Evild Derboy said:


> julz said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


He will :wink:

Well done ED


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine arrived today!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

Recived mine this morning!! they are awesome, better than i expected and my bro went wow when he saw them fitted on the motor this morning. I did put a chrome polish on them to give them that extra shine! over all i am very pleased with the buy. wink, wink.

8)


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

mine arrived this morning with a small chip and scratch right down the middle of one..... will probably look ok when on the car


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Very impressed with the speed of this order!!

Only place my order last week and they arrived today. I haven't had time to try and fit them yet as its dark outside now, but on first impressions the screw looks a bit on the long side!! Hopefully it'll become more obvious when I come to actually fit them and I will (unlike everyone else add some pics of them fitted) :wink:


----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)

Bloody International post - have to wait 10 business days.........


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Went out early this morning to try and fit.....even took some pics, but Photobucket isn't working so I can't unload just yet!!!

Can someone confirm the fitment screw sticks out along way even when fitted? I thought this maybe the case when they arrived! I'm thinking of cutting my screw to make it a bit shorter and therefore not protrude as much. Has anyone else done this.

OR

Am I fitting them wrong?!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ChrisB72 said:


> Went out early this morning to try and fit.....even took some pics, but Photobucket isn't working so I can't unload just yet!!!
> 
> Can someone confirm the fitment screw sticks out along way even when fitted? I thought this maybe the case when they arrived! I'm thinking of cutting my screw to make it a bit shorter and therefore not protrude as much. Has anyone else done this.
> 
> ...


No, the screw does protrude. Trim them off :wink:


----------



## ricster (Apr 10, 2008)

Wowww, the pipes arrived here in Sydney today & I am very happy.
Derek, thanks again for putting this together for everybody.
Cheers


----------



## fodaskakavas (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys i am new at the internet buy shops so i didn't have a paypal account. i made an application today, and i am waiting 4 days for the 4-digit code from paypal. i will order it as soon as possible.

Do u have any idea how long is it going to take to get shipped to greece/athens?


----------



## MacDaNife (Oct 16, 2007)

Still waiting for mine to arrive in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Thanks for arranging the bulk buy though...


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

No problems guys. Thanks should really go to Sylvian and FinFerNan though to be honest.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Why not these?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's the pics as promised....



















I'm thinking of replacing the supplied screw with a flat head shorter screw to prevent as much protruding :idea:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry to say, but those trims look like shit with that screw.
Are those the trims you ordered with the groupsbuy???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Why not these?


Rob, i see we agree on this one. Shocking.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Sorry to say, but those trims look like shit with that screw.
> Are those the trims you ordered with the groupsbuy???


Glad you approve! :roll:

Once the length of the screw is sorted you'll hardly notice it.....hopefully!

They can't look any worse than the original rusty tips!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine's not rusty. Even after 18 months it's still as new.

It's RVS, and you can polish it, when it get's rusty 
Those chrome tips also can become rusty

Did i say polish...?


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Use some marine grade silicone to stick them on.
Going nowhere.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Jersey Paul said:


> Use some marine grade silicone to stick them on.
> Going nowhere.


I've ordered some HEAT MATE Silicone. It comes in black and is heat resistant up to 300 degrees. That should do the trick. Â£8.50 delivered. If anyone is interested here's a link:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230246459641&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=013

The longer of the two pipes is fine but on the shorter one the screw is a bit on the long side. I plan to do away with both screws and use this stuff to stick them on.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Evild Derboy said:


> Jersey Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Use some marine grade silicone to stick them on.
> ...


Will that not be a bit messy and what if you want to remove them at some point...how sticky do you think the silicone will be?

Are you thinking of removing the welded nut too?

I'd be interested to see the end result as I'm actually now thinking the screw is a bit ugly and slightly cheapens the look!!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Little job for a rainy Saturday,got some countersunk S/Steel screws,cut them the right length and they won't show much more than the welded nut.(I hope)


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Little job for a rainy Saturday,got some countersunk S/Steel screws,cut them the right length and they won't show much more than the welded nut.(I hope)


This weekend then :!: :!:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep,its going to P down Sat and Sun.  Was looking forward to giving it a bit of TLC.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > Jersey Paul said:
> ...


I won't be removing the welded nut as I'm not sure that would be possible with normal tools (without wrecking the trims). The silicone is permanent. Wouldn't recommend this if you ever want to remove them. I used similar stuff to attach my roof spoiler to my Golf. It's never coming off!

Simple case of squeezing the silicone around the inside of each trim and then sliding on. Any excess that squidges out can easily be wiped away. Need to leave the silicone to set for a few hours. My plan is to do it on saturday, just before I go out and get pissed. Should be right as rain the next morning.

...although the same probably won't be said for me.


----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)

Got them today! 

Perfect timing for a weekend fitting. pipes look great, will trim the screw down for fitting, as they look a little long.

Thanks Derboy for a cracking effort - good job!

Will post some pic's when done.....


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Bit of a neater job than my first effort 

I have replaced and trimmed the screws.





































I know there was a few comments floating around saying they look a bit tacky, but I think once you've trimmed the screws they look pretty good. Granted they're not going to look as good as a welded standard fit, but I think they come pretty close and if you don't go looking for how they are fitted you'll hardly notice.


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

As close to OEM looking as possible IMO.

They look so much better than the standard Audi issue.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?

I saw better ones. I even posted one myself which was much better. 
How can you put such a rubbish on a car like the TT. Tasteless


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?
> 
> I saw better ones. I even posted one myself which was much better.
> How can you put such a rubbish on a car like the TT. Tasteless


Well obviously anything that you post is far superior than anything else, Rebel.

It never ceases to amaze me why you actually participate on this forum when you do nothing but post negative comments about other people's cars.


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?
> 
> I saw better ones. I even posted one myself which was much better.
> How can you put such a rubbish on a car like the TT. Tasteless


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion just on this occasion your's is wrong :twisted:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?
> 
> I saw better ones. I even posted one myself which was much better.
> How can you put such a rubbish on a car like the TT. Tasteless


Fair enough have your opinion.

Fair enough post your opinion on this forum to share will other fellow TT owners.

....but why do you have to be so harsh and insult other people's tastes and cars?

Maybe you just do it to piss people off? Well it hasn't worked here...I just think you've made yourself sound like a bit of a c*ck! :lol: :lol:

(no offence meant...just my opinion :wink: )


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm with you on this Chris.

And besides you cannot see the screws when standing behind the car.

I have had mine fitted (and not shortened) for a year and have yet to spot the two allen bolts, unless of course you lie on the floor :roll:

Also makes it easier to clean them if you can take them off.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ChrisB72 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?
> ...


No chris, it is my honest opinion. I can post those pic's from the "original" audi exhaust-tips- pic's again, when i got home next week, but those on the pic's look to cheap on a car like the TT. If you are standing behind the car on a certain distance you will see the screw's like on your pic's.
That can not be...duh? On a car like the TT.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Evild Derboy said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Still think they look sh*t. On picture 2 and3 you can see the screw's while standing behind the car?
> ...


Maybe you should do some research before you say something, you can view my postings in the past, by clicking on my profile. And ofcorse there are some with a wink, but without humor you won't live long on this Muppets-forum.

Anyway, if you don't like me, you can post me a PM any day. Just throw it all out :wink:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Sorry. Didn't understand a word of that (other than you slagging off the whole forum by calling us all muppets).


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Doesn't matter Evil Dearboy, i forgive you..


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Evild Derboy said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Evild Derboy said:
> ...


As far as I can tell there is only *ONE* Muppet on this forum :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Chris, at least you have humor :wink:

But what i tried to say was, isn't it possible to fit them without those screws. I saw some other members, who did it better.
If you are standing behind the car, and you don't see the screw's it would look better, don't you think?


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

If you can see the screws when stood behind the car then you must be 3" tall mate!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Zideredup said:


> If you can see the screws when stood behind the car then you must be 3" tall mate!


Which dwarf took this pic than?
And what about when you drive behind the car?
Let's face it, if you do it, do it right...there shouldn't be screws visable in the first place


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

Whether you can see the screws or not, they look a helluva lot better than the uncovered exhaust pipes. By how much (mm) did you trim the screws though?


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

I really can't see what all the fuss is about, only the 'trained' or 'obsessive' eye would notice the screws and as said so much better than the standard scruffy looking items Audi have fitted.

There are 2 other alternatives for the OCD amongst us, a Miltek cat back or perhaps a Powerflow agent could weld the trims in place.

I still think they look great srews or not and I didn't need to shorten the thread as I just used a decent Allen Key and screwed them all the way in.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Spin said:


> I really can't see what all the fuss is about, only the 'trained' or 'obsessive' eye would notice the screws and as said so much better than the standard scruffy looking items Audi have fitted.
> 
> There are 2 other alternatives for the OCD amongst us, a Miltek cat back or perhaps a Powerflow agent could weld the trims in place.
> 
> I still think they look great srews or not and I didn't need to shorten the thread as I just used a decent Allen Key and screwed them all the way in.


I'd be quite interested to see what yours look like fitted with the allen keys.

Without totally agreeing with The TT Muppet.....oh sorry I mean Rebel :wink: I think they would look better without the screws , but seeing as I've not seen that done before and without wanting to fit an expensive Miltek system I went for this option......which I still think look better than before.

If I upgrade to a screwless version I'll pop round to yours Rebel and fit them to your motor.....free of charge of course seeing as you love them so much?!!! :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't see what all the fuss is about, only the 'trained' or 'obsessive' eye would notice the screws and as said so much better than the standard scruffy looking items Audi have fitted.
> ...


Mine don't have screws anymore.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Why dont you post it on here, rather than being all ambiguous. Its easy enough to do.

BTW, I did not edit your post, someone else must have.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Is there anyone that missed out on this group buy that might be still interested in a set of these exhaust tips?

I've had second thoughts  and have decided to put them up for sale? They have only been on the car a week and it's only had one short run with them on, so they are as good as new.

Anyone that is interested drop me a PM?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Jae said:


> Why dont you post it on here, rather than being all ambiguous. Its easy enough to do.
> 
> BTW, I did not edit your post, someone else must have.


My post was edited four times! If not by you, then by some overzealous mod who doesn't like the internet outside of the TT forum being mentioned. I really can't be arsed logging into the other forum and cutting and pasting the instructions.

Whoops. I've mentioned the words "other forum". Watch in amazement as this post is also edited...


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> Is there anyone that missed out on this group buy that might be still interested in a set of these exhaust tips
> 
> Anyone that is interested drop me a PM?


You have PM


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

ChrisB72 said:


> Is there anyone that missed out on this group buy that might be still interested in a set of these exhaust tips?
> 
> I've had second thoughts  and have decided to put them up for sale? They have only been on the car a week and it's only had one short run with them on, so they are as good as new.
> 
> Anyone that is interested drop me a PM?


Whats your second thoughts then ? Just nosey :roll:


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

I did buy them.


----------



## fodaskakavas (Mar 19, 2007)

I have just received the code for pay pal.

So i will place the order know.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Spin said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone that missed out on this group buy that might be still interested in a set of these exhaust tips?
> ...


For all you nosey foke :lol: I just couldn't live with the screwed in look! I'm now thinking either full exhaust system or maybe some welded ones.......or probably more likely, just keep them as standard and find another part to mod :lol:

Hope they feel happier at their new home :wink:


----------

